# Java OpenOffice Problem mit Windows-Benutzerwechsel



## ssoul26 (23. Okt 2017)

Servus Leute, 

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Meine Anwendung kommuniziert mit OpenOffice und erstellt Schreiben etc. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem. Benutzer A meldet sich an und startet die Java-Anwendung und erstellt ein Schreiben -> OpenOffice wird gestartet und das Schreiben erstellt und angezeigt. Nun meldet sich dieser Benutzer ab und es meldet sich Benutzer B an (Windows-Benutzerwechsel). Nun startet Benutzer B die Anwendung auf seinem Benutzerkonto und erstellt auch ein Schreiben. Das Problem ist nun, dass das hier erstellt Schreiben beim Benutzer A angezeigt wird! Also Benutzer B bekommt kein Schreiben angezeigt (auch kein Java-Fehler). Meldet dieser sich ab und Benutzer A sich an, dann sieht er in seinem Benutzerkonto das Schreiben. Es ist dort aufgepoppt, aber bei Benutzer B, dem eigentlichen Ersteller, nicht zu sehen.

Wenn aber Benutzer A vor seinem Abmelden die Java-Anwendung komplett runterfährt, dann wird das Schreiben bei Benutzer B angezeigt und alles läuft richtig! 

Worin könnte das Problem liegen? Ich will eigentlich nicht, dass Benutzer A die Java-Anwendung schliessen muss. 

Danke!


----------



## JStein52 (23. Okt 2017)

ssoul26 hat gesagt.:


> Worin könnte das Problem liegen?


Irgendwie beschreibst du es widersprüchlich, wie geht das dass Benutzer A sich abmeldet und Benutzer B sich anmeldet und die Anwendung neu startet ? Reden wir von Windows ?


----------



## Dukel (23. Okt 2017)

Werden irgendwelche Ressourcen (z.B. eine Config) genutzt, die nicht bei jedem Benutzer liegen sondern z.B. im Programmpfad?


----------



## ssoul26 (24. Okt 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie beschreibst du es widersprüchlich, wie geht das dass Benutzer A sich abmeldet und Benutzer B sich anmeldet und die Anwendung neu startet ? Reden wir von Windows ?


Da steht doch Windows-Benutzerwechsel. Der Benutzer A startet die Java-Anwendung und führt dann einen Benutzerwechsel durch. Dann meldet sich Benutzer B an und startet auch diese Java-Anwendung. Auf beiden Benutzern ist die Anwendung nun gestartet.


----------



## Harry Kane (25. Okt 2017)

ssoul26 hat gesagt.:


> Auf beiden Benutzern ist die Anwendung nun gestartet.


Wenn zwei Benutzer, die unabhängig voneinander eine Anwendung gestartet haben, dieselbe "Anwendungsumgebung" sehen (also z. B. dieselben zuletzt geöffneten Dokumente, oder sogar die aktuell geöffeneten Dokumente), dann liegt der Fehler entweder in der Benutzerverwaltung von Windows, oder in der Anwendung.
Wenn du selber das OpenOffice steuerst, müsstest du doch die Kontrolle darüber haben, in welcher Umgebung das OO arbeitet.


----------



## JStein52 (25. Okt 2017)

Ich kenne OpenOffice nicht, aber wie "steuerst" du das in deiner Java-Anwendung ?


----------



## Trjavnamen (25. Okt 2017)

Ich glaube auch das OO für den einzelnen Benutzer in seinem persönlichen Netzwerkspeicher (netzwerklaufwerk) vorhanden sein muß damit das auf seinem Rechner läuft und die Ausgabe dann auch nur dort auf dem Rechner ausgeführt wird.Bei guter Programmierkenntnissen kan man sich den Originalcode von der Seite holen um das ganze Mehrplatzfähig zu machen.


----------



## Trjavnamen (25. Okt 2017)

Mein neustes gekaufte OO will nicht Java akzeptieren. Irgend eine ?dll oder so muß ausgewählt werden die weder in meiner JDK bin bzw lib oderJre bin bzw lib  Verzeichnis vorhanden ist. Ist es möglich das die neuste OO dann ebenfalls das Programm das die Verteilung veranlasst ebenfalls nicht mehr findet? Oder wurde die Schnittstelle glöscht aber das Fenster mit der Browsersuche gelassen?


----------



## mrBrown (26. Okt 2017)

Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube auch das OO für den einzelnen Benutzer in seinem persönlichen Netzwerkspeicher (netzwerklaufwerk) vorhanden sein muß damit das auf seinem Rechner läuft und die Ausgabe dann auch nur dort auf dem Rechner ausgeführt wird.Bei guter Programmierkenntnissen kan man sich den Originalcode von der Seite holen um das ganze Mehrplatzfähig zu machen.


Wenn du meinst, das der Nutzer Zugriff drauf haben muss, und das dann auf dem Rechner läuft, an der er grad Sitz: ja natürlich ist das so, aber warum sollte man das ändern?



Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> gekaufte OO


Was hast du denn da gekauft?


----------



## JStein52 (26. Okt 2017)

Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> Mein neustes gekaufte OO will nicht Java akzeptieren


Wieso kauft man das ? Kann es sein dass du völlig neben der Spur bist ?


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Okt 2017)

Moin,


JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Wieso kauft man das ?


das hatte ich mich auch gerade gefragt 



Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> Irgend eine ?dll oder so muß ausgewählt werden die weder in meiner JDK bin bzw lib oderJre bin bzw lib Verzeichnis vorhanden ist.


Was genau heißt das? Du bekommst doch bestimmt eine Fehlermeldung ..... 



Trjavnamen hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich das die neuste OO dann ebenfalls das Programm das die Verteilung veranlasst ebenfalls nicht mehr findet? Oder wurde die Schnittstelle glöscht aber das Fenster mit der Browsersuche gelassen?


Kannst Du DAS noch mal auf Deutsch erklären ??? 

VG Klaus


----------



## JStein52 (26. Okt 2017)

https://www.openoffice.org/de/download/

Edit: technischer Hintergrund ...

*Why Do I Need Java to Use Apache OpenOffice?*
Java is required for complete OpenOffice functionality. Java is mainly required for the HSQLDB database engine (used by our database product Base) and to make use of accessibility and assistive technologies. Furthermore some wizards rely on Java technology. See additional topics pertaining to the use of Java in OpenOffice and Apache OpenOffice in the Installation FAQ.

So what does this mean exactly? Base (the database component) relies completely on Java technologies to run, but other programs (like Writer, Calc and Impress) only need Java for special functionality. If you do not need to use Base and do not want to use any of the Wizards, then you do not need to have Java installed and configured for running Apache OpenOffice (and older versions of OpenOffice.org). You can completely prevent OpenOffice from prompting you about the use of Java by telling OpenOffice not to use a Java runtime environment (JRE). From the OpenOffice main menu use: *"Tools - Options... - Java"*, and uncheck "Use a Java runtime environment". However, we do recommend that you have a JRE on your system to take full advantage of OpenOffice's features without any issues.


----------



## JStein52 (26. Okt 2017)

Aber wir kommen vom eigentlichen Problem des TE ganz ab .....

Dazu frage ich mich nämlich tritt das beschriebene Verhalten auch auf wenn man OpenOffice direkt (ohne deine Java-Anwendung dazwischen) benutzt und die beschriebenen Benutzerwechsel durchführt


----------



## Trjavnamen (9. Nov 2017)

Man kauft es weil bei einem Download man immer automatisch ein Securety Programm herrunterläd das dann Zugriffe verweigert bzw. Java als Schadsoftware deklariert. Diese Software zeigt an das dein System geschützt ist erlaubt dir aber nicht Programme die du kennst freizuschalten bzw. Programme dürfen nicht auf Java zugreifen. Was hiermit zum zweiten Grund (warum OO kein Java akzeptieren will). Dieses Java sollte eigendlich die SQL oder Dbase komponente zu verfügung stellen womit wir wieder bei einem Problem sind womit ich nicht auskenne laut Literatur soll man mit diesem Code eine Datenbank aufbauen mit Java eignen Mitteln.

```
import static java.nio.file.StandardOpenOption.CREATE;
import javafx.application.Application;
import javafx.fxml.FXMLLoader;
import javafx.scene.Parent;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.stage.Stage;

/**
*
* @author Juergen
*/
public class JavaFXApplication29 extends Application {
    CREATE TABLE Meine_Tabelle {
    ID INT NOT NULL GENERATET BY DEFAULT AS IDENTITY,
   
   
}
   
    @Override
    public void start(Stage stage) throws Exception {
        Parent root = FXMLLoader.load(getClass().getResource("FXMLDocument.fxml"));
       
        Scene scene = new Scene(root);
       
        stage.setScene(scene);
        stage.show();
    }

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        launch(args);
    }
   
}
```
unter win8 mit Netbeans8.2 und unter Eclipse funktioniert dieses Listing ebenfalls nicht (ausschnitt ) kann das sein das diese Funtion nur noch im Cloudmodus zu bekommen ist?


```
public class DatenbankVerbindung {
    private final static String ERSTELLE_TABELLE_ANWEISUNG = "CREATE TABLE UNSERE_HELDEN (" +
            "ID INT NOT NULL GENERATED BY DEFAULT AS IDENTITY, " +
            "NAME VARCHAR(32), " +
            "KLASSE VARCHAR(32), " +
            "CHARISMA INT, " +
            "STAERKE INT, " +
            "AUSDAUER INT, " +
            "ERFAHRUNG INT, " +
            "PRIMARY KEY (ID) " +
            ")";
   
    private final static String ERSTELLE_TABELLE_WAFFEN_ANWEISUNG = "CREATE TABLE WAFFEN (" +
            "ID INT NOT NULL GENERATED BY DEFAULT AS IDENTITY, " +
            "WAFFEN_NAME VARCHAR(32), " +
            "HELD_NAME VARCHAR(32) " +
            ")";
   
    @SuppressWarnings("unused")
    private final static String EINFUEGE_ANWEISUNG = "INSERT INTO UNSERE_HELDEN VALUES (DEFAULT, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)";
   
    public static void main(String[] args) throws ClassNotFoundException, SQLException {
        Connection verbindung = erstelleVerbindung();
        try {
            verbindung.setAutoCommit(false);
            erstelleTabelleHelden(verbindung);
            loescheHelden(verbindung);
            erstelleHelden(verbindung);
            verbindung.commit();
            verbindung.setAutoCommit(true);
            ResultSet ergebnis = selektiereHelden(verbindung);
            gebeAusHelden(ergebnis);
            erstelleTabelleWaffen(verbindung);
            loescheWaffen(verbindung);
            erstelleWaffen(verbindung);
            ResultSet waffenDerHelden = selektiereWaffenUndHelden(verbindung);
            gebeAusWaffenUndHelden(waffenDerHelden);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            try {
                verbindung.rollback();
            } catch (SQLException e1) {
            }
        }
```


----------



## JStein52 (9. Nov 2017)

Häää ... ich verstehe den Beitrag in sich nicht (wer schützt wen warum und wer darf warum nicht auf Java zugreifen?) und ich verstehe nicht was er mit dem Problem des TE zu tun hat ...


----------



## mrBrown (9. Nov 2017)

Wo bitte schön kaufst du OpenOffice und welcher Installer soll da was installieren?


----------



## Trjavnamen (9. Nov 2017)

Kann es sein das Benutzer A Java zu verfügung hat weil ja OO ein Java open source Produkt ist und Benutzer B in seinem Arbeitsplatz kein Java hat, oder eine andere Version und deshalb  das Verhalten verändert bzw. ein Schutzprogramm oder Schutzeinstellung hat. Ich habe zum Beispiel manchmasl das Gefühl das Securetitools automatisch davon ausgeht das die Datei nicht schreibgeschützt sind und bei aktivierung des Schreibschutzes genau das Gegenteil machen. Und Verzeichnisse die Schreibgeschützt sind und durch Deaktivierung nur beim Verzeichnis den Schreibschutz aufheben aber alle Dateien die vorher in einem anderen Programm als nichtschreibgeschützt dann in schreibgeschützt geändert werden. Also genau das Gegenteil mit den einzelnen Dateien macht.


----------



## Trjavnamen (9. Nov 2017)

Vieleicht hat sich beim Benuzer A ein Dienst eingeschlichen den Benutzer B nicht hat. Bei downloads werden manchmal Dienste installiert die man garnicht haben wollte und die Programme so verändern das sie nicht mehr funktionieren. Sich nur löschen lassen indem man dEN EINTRAG AUS DER Registrie löscht. den Computer ausschaltet und mit der Start Cd in den Comandomodus geht bzw. ne LInux repair CD reinwirft um mit dem Dateiexplorer alle Dateien löscht die man nicht haben wollte. (PS: auch die letzten ungewollten Updates pakete die nicht laufen)


----------



## JStein52 (9. Nov 2017)

Von was redest du da überhaupt ??


----------



## mrBrown (9. Nov 2017)

Zumindest nicht von irgendwas, was mit diesem Thread zu tun hätte...und auch von nichts was man verstehen könnte


----------

